# 40 Hp 2 Stroke How much fuel ?



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

40 Hp Tohatsu 2 Stroke 3 Banger Screaming it's azz off 

How much Fuel would something like this suck down ?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

It should burn .75lbs of fuel per hour per 10hp (per Brett  ):

40hp * .75lbs/hp = 30lbs / 6.2lbs/gal = 4.8gal/hour

Now with my Tohatsu 40TLDI the book says 4gal/hour.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> It should burn 0.6 to 0.8 lbs of fuel per hour per 1 hp


fixed it for ya'


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Sounds like 5 GPH to me 

So to run "all Day" we are talking 40 Gallons of fuel ... Interesting ...

What does that BEAST Weigh ? 

Like 275 or so ...


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Brett, got a little hp happy. 

Dave - My TLDI weighs in at 215lbs with a long shaft, remote, tilt & trim, 3 cylinders, and did I mention fuel injection?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Let me break out my nifty little chart...

http://www.nissanmarine.com/tech_talk/gas_mileage.html 

-T


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

> 40 Hp Tohatsu 2 Stroke 3 Banger Screaming it's azz off
> 
> How much Fuel would something like this suck down ?



my 2 stroke gets about 7 mpg and weighs 156#,


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a40 tldi and it is very fuel efficient


----------

